# NorthStar Mountain Village, Kimberlay, BC



## Kola (May 18, 2007)

Northstar Village at Kimberlay is supposed to be a new resort with some parts still under construction. Can anyone who has been there advise what exactly is still under construction ? How do the units compare in quality and size with other newer resorts?  Is this developer experienced in running a resort and providing tourist services ? Any comments ?

Kola


----------



## eal (May 19, 2007)

Hi Kola,
I am in Cranbrook for the weekend so I will drive by and take a look today, and report back this evening...

Stay tuned!


----------



## classicalcanadian (May 19, 2007)

My parents did a visit (not a stay) there last year so I e-mailed them and this was there comments:

under construction is building new units
and the pavement is not done in the common 
area so you can't get into the garage
as far as size the units are in 4s with
the end units abit smaller the middle ones 
sleep 10 / 3 bedroom 1 bedroom has bunks
and a double bed. Each unit has its own
6/8 person hot tub

Hope this helps, any further questions let me know.


----------



## eal (May 20, 2007)

Hi Kola,
Northstar is right by the Kimberley Ski Resort, a definite ski-in-ski-out situation.  There are three or four very good-looking golf courses nearby.  The whole area is in active construction mode.  Northstar is completing their lodge (pool, exercise room, games room, etc.), it should be done by July.  There is a concierge who helps arrange tours.  The office staff said that paving was beginning next week, but the gravel driveways were set up so that you could drive up to the units and park in the garages.  

The units are very spacious, with one bedroom down and two up.  Each unit has a hot tub on the deck.  

Our feeling after our tour is that we might be looking to exchange there next year, not this year.


----------



## Kola (May 20, 2007)

Hi, Eal

Thanks for your update. I would only be interested in spending a summer holiday week at this location, not in a ski season. For me the availability of the lodge with a pool, etc. would be a major factor. Did you get a chance to look inside the lodge ? Is this a lap pool or (more or less) a kids pool ? Apart from golf what else would you recommend ? Does it take much more than an hour to get to Banff from Kimberlay? Any other 'must see' destinations within, say, two hours driving ? 

Kola

PS: *To classicalcanadian*: Do you have any suggestions on 'must see' destinations around Cranbrook ? I have never been in that area. Thanks.


----------



## eal (May 20, 2007)

Hi Kola,
The lodge and pool are still under construction.  The pool will be an outdoors one but it looked to be a good size and suitable for adults.  

There is plenty to do in the area, including a train trip through an underground mine that we did yesterday that was fascinating.  

There is also hiking, white water rafting, ATV-ing, horseback riding, picnicking at mountain lakes, etc.  

The area has spectacular mountain scenery.  But Banff National Park is over 150 miles away and a 3+ hours drive.  However the scenery would be non-stop beautiful the entire way.


----------

